# Catavolt 2010 speed record



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

They're doing it again. Only for reals this time. Team Catavolt will try a 200 mph attempt with the same bike they're taking road racing with a hub motor. For the salt though, they've lashed 4 motor to the swing arm. 180 kW (241 horsepower).

Crazy?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

It might be Crush Kill Destroy ON the track but off the track we help each other out...for a price.

Catavolt has ditched its heavy deadway cells for A123 pouches...and
Ripperton Racing has knocked up a case to house the 100 odd LiFePO4 cells.
The cell tabs are clamped together not soldered and can be replaced by sliding them out. This pack is 48s 2p but can go to 52s.
This pack took only 3 days to design, machine and assemble compared to the 7 months for my R1 pack


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

the slots are 3 dimensional clasping the 3 side and bottom crimps of the A123 cells


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

series clamp with spade connector tab for BMS










Jon puts them together


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Looks good - any reason in particular for the V-shape? Not enough length in the bike but plenty of height?

Have you put a gap between them? I hope not - you will get chaffing on the sides of the cells otherwise.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

jonescg said:


> Looks good - any reason in particular for the V-shape? Not enough length in the bike but plenty of height?
> 
> Have you put a gap between them? I hope not - you will get chaffing on the sides of the cells otherwise.


Jon was limited to a 400mm long pack. the cells are 225mm long plus tabs.
The cells are lightly touching each other, no actual gap.
The V was the simplest format. The slots hold the crimps firmly


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Heres a promo for the Catavolt Daytona trip
with a Ripperton battery box in it, should do well


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Jon & Jason are in Florida for the TTXGP Daytona round.
No info on lap times yet.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Catavolt practice session out there with Harleys and stuff.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4GFgT3KvRb4&feature=em-share_video_user

interviews

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh75PfpTCtE&feature=em-share_video_user


----------



## EV-propulsion.com (Jun 1, 2009)

Keep us posted with more when you get it! Thanks for posting the links...
Mike
www.EV-propulsion.com


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Jason









long oval sections


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

more interviews

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbs31qwwFzo&feature=em-share_video_user


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

I know it's drag bike (electric), but just imagine Shawn Lawless' Rocket doing over 200 mph and 6.9 second 1/4 mile...


----------

